# Budgie sits in a peculiar position?



## glitch (Feb 7, 2017)

_I finally managed to remember what my account name was on here! I thought I'd have to create a new one again, ahah._

So, something I've always been curious about is whether it is or isn't normal behavior for a budgie to sit oddly low on the perch, while almost hiding the feet? I see this odd position coming from a young female budgie I acquired a year or more ago, as she's very fond of sitting like this. It earned her the nickname 'Baby' from everyone in the house, because it makes her look like a little shrimp compared to the others.

I thought perhaps she'd injured her feet or they were deformed, but nothing seemed wrong when I observed them. She'll perch normally when she's alert, angry, or moving about. It's only when she's relaxed that she likes to plop down low like that, especially for sleeping. She also has a habit of almost sitting inside the food cup instead of on the small perch when she goes to eat.








Here's a photo of how she sits- the blue budgie who's doing his best to sleep, is her partner (he's also all well now! He was ill the last time I posted here) ^^


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The way Baby is sitting is nothing to worry about.
I have one female that likes to sit low like that as well. 

I'm glad to hear Blue is no longer ill. :thumbsup:*


----------



## glitch (Feb 7, 2017)

Oh that’s relieving to hear! 
I find it adorable, but I was always worried that something could be wrong.
I’m happy to hear that others have budgies who do this as well


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Oh how cute!  As mentioned, it does look normal.


----------

